# Quantity Surveyor Job offer in Hong Kong



## pj.martin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm just about to start speaking to a company (Gammon Construction) about going over to Hong Kong to live and work.
From what I can tell, the salary I am being offered is more than adequate as I believe you can live proportionately to your salary quite comfortably if you choose to.

I would be going over to fulfill a role as a Quantity Surveyor, and I was wondering if there are any others who have gone over in a similar role, or who are in Construction, who could let me know if I am in for any particular surprises with how the industry is ran, etc...?

I'm so torn on whether to go over, but I've always said that I think everybody should work abroad at some point in their lifetime...

Also, is the air *really as bad as people say?

Thanks for any help guys 
Hope I posted this in the right place.

Paul*


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Air quality is a grave concern in Hong Kong and is considered a serious problem. 
Visibility is less than eight kilometres for 30% of the year. 
Flying into Honk Kong a while ago from Bangkok you could see the murky haze coming from the north like a dark grey solid block. 
Whatever is done to prevent pollution in Hong Kong I feel it will never make a difference as long as mainland China do little or nothing to help the situation.


On cloud-free days, the haze situation can differ dramatically depending on the season and therefore on the direction of the wind.


----------



## WordlyExpat (Feb 25, 2014)

I think most any salary can be livable as long as you make plans for it.

But as for your question,

I do agree that the air here is bad -- some days much worse than others. I recall a day a month or two back that the entire harbor and skyline was hidden behind a think greenish-orange haze. It was truly disgusting. Whenever I leave HK on holiday and go to a place with cleaner air, I return to find myself getting an upper respiratory tract infection. But maybe that is just me.

While the air can be quite bad and hazy and foggy, it is not like that the entire time, thankfully.


----------



## pj.martin (Mar 11, 2014)

thanks for the responses guys. I've got to say I'm slightly worried about the air then as it appears the stuff I have been reading is correct.
I guess you can always escape off into the mountains or the beaches if it gets too much!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Not so bad in the summer months when the south westerly winds push all the nasty stuff back where it came from 

We used to suggest that visitors come in the winter months but in recent times that has changed ....now even we visit in the summer months! We moved to Hong Kong in the 60s


----------



## pj.martin (Mar 11, 2014)

is it more a problem for children than for adults? I seem to be reading that it's mainly children that suffer. I don't however like the idea of wearing masks whilst i'm walking along roads etc...!

I managed to talk myself in to moving to Hong Kong over the course of a week, and I'm rapidly talking myself out of it purely due to the air pollution issue.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PJ buddy's answer was DEFINITELY.


----------

